# Padovan: "Il Milan perderà lo scudetto. Inter viva, forte, completa."



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:

"La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
Sono del tutto persuaso che il calendario non avrà alcun peso nello sprint finale perché non ci sono partite semplici.
Non capisco, dunque, perché domani la Fiorentina si debba far serenamente battere dal Milan. Poi Milan a Verona, la fatal Verona, ricordate? Anche allora non aveva stimoli. E davvero c’è qualcuno pronto a scommettere che Gasperini, tra l’altro in corsa per l’Europa, regali tre punti ai rossoneri? O che lo faccia l’ambizioso Dionisi, profeta del nuovo buon calcio? Chiaro, lo stesso vale per le partite dell'Inter. Ma non mi sembra che il Milan stia meglio dell’Inter solo perché ha due punti in più."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

Dunque.... se avrà ragione lui, già a partire da domani, il topic lo chiudiamo e lo lasciamo marcire negli abissi profondi del database.

Ma se dovesse sbagliarsi... oh, se dovesse sbagliarsi... ci divertiamo in questo topic...


----------



## Kayl (30 Aprile 2022)

Pompaggio degno di Milly d'Abbraccio...


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Cari media, se per caso succede, dovrete ingoiare tanta - ma tanta - di quella me**a che ci lascerete metaforicamente le penne o di crepacuore o di indigestione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

Ma l'articolo, in cui cita il "profeta Dionisi", l'avrà scritto prima o dopo la partita di oggi?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2022)

Non so nemmeno che faccia abbia sta gente. Per me non significano nulla. Noi dobbiamo vincere solo per noi stessi. Senza pensare a chi ci butta fango.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Sto tizio si dice convinto che il calendario non influirà sulla fine del campionato, mettendo di fatto sullo stesso piano le nostre partite e quelle dell‘Inter; poi, però, cita tutte le avversarie del Milan mettendone in mostra le doti che dovrebbero spezzarci le reni.
Poi mi chiedo: come è possibile che gli Ingiocabili, di gran lunga più forti e completi, non abbiano già vinto a Marzo, ma siano sotto? Questo Padovan ha una vaga idea di quello che dice?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Aprile 2022)

Domani pioli dovrebbe mostrare queste robe qua, sarà fondamentale come entriamo, nei primi minuti si capirà tutto


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Non succede, ma se succede


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Aprile 2022)

Ottimo. In genere non ne prende una


----------



## Gamma (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...



Ma perché parla come se queste squadre noi potessimo batterle solo se si dovessero scansare in blocco?
Non siamo quindicesimi in classifica, ma primi, siamo motivati, non possiamo avere paura.
Siamo primi senza che nessuno ci abbia mai regalato nulla, quindi questo discorso lo trovo senza senso (anzi, ci hanno tolto qualcosa).


----------



## diavolo (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Vecchio trincone...


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Aprile 2022)

Pure le zecche esprimono pareri?


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


E già, è chiaro che contro di noi le avversarie DEVONO per forza di cose sputare il sangue per levarci punti ancorchè non abbiano nulla da chiedere alla classifica....
Di contro ai cartonati deve essere spianata la strada, magari col Cagliari che scelga la strada della serie B per concedere la seconda stella ai merdazzurri.

Penso che già domani potrebbe essere assegnato "virtualmente" lo scudello a noi, perche se si vince con la viola voglio vedere come si cagano addosso dalla paura alle 18 contro l'Udinese che è una delle squadre più in palla del momento...

Aspetto sul ciglio del fiume di vedere scorrere il cadavere di Padovan (ovviamente solo figuratamente) poi i vaffa si sprecheranno!


----------



## EmmePi (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Io aspetto con ansia anche il pronostico di Zazzerone che come li sbaglia lui non li sbaglia nessuno!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...




Uno dei giornalai più fazioso. Non una parola sui favori avuti dalle m… e sui furti subiti da noi.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2022)

Dai che lo vinciamo!

Dai dai dai dai


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Domani pioli dovrebbe mostrare queste robe qua, sarà fondamentale come entriamo, nei primi minuti si capirà tutto



Assolutamente d'accordo, prima o poi riusciremo a tappare la bocca a questi fenomeni o no?
Vediamo di cominciare domani...


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...



Vabbè alla fine anche il 90% del forum dice lo stesso...


----------



## Giek (30 Aprile 2022)

Ti veniamo a prendere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Non so nemmeno che faccia abbia sta gente*. Per me non significano nulla. Noi dobbiamo vincere solo per noi stessi. Senza pensare a chi ci butta fango.



Basta vederli da dietro, la faccia è uguale.


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...



@Super_Lollo 
Per cortesia, stampa questo pensiero di Padovan e fallo trovare a Pioli o chi per lui. Lo devono appendere alla porta dello spogliatoio stampato in Arial 18, tradotto in 5 o 6 lingue.
Sono certo che i ragazzi daranno tutto ogni partita, ma devono essere certi che dovranno raddoppiare gli sforzi. Poi li applaudiremo comunque se daranno tutto, ma questi commenti ‘giornalistici’ schierati possono donarci ancora più rabbia agonistica e dobbiamo ricordarli noi come i ragazzi in campo.

si vince e si perde, ma dobbiamo pretendere rispetto. 
noi siamo in Milan.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Aprile 2022)

@Blu71 è arrivata la sentenza. si gode!!!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 è arrivata la sentenza. si gode!!!



Meglio aspettare la fine prima di godere.


----------



## sampapot (1 Maggio 2022)

ah beh...se lo dice lui....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non so nemmeno che faccia abbia sta gente. Per me non significano nulla. Noi dobbiamo vincere solo per noi stessi. Senza pensare a chi ci butta fango.


Lasciamoli parlare, alla fine vedremo chi riderà. 
Definisce l'Inter di gran lunga più forte e completa, ma se fosse così come mai non appena perde un paio di titolari va in sofferenza? L'11 titolare è forte (solo nel campionato italiano però), ma in panchina di certi ruoli non hanno ricambi all'altezza. Il Milan è riuscito a vincere anche in condizioni di emergenza assoluta, oltre ad aver subito parecchi torti arbitrali rispetto all'Inter.


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2022)

Intervenuto a Sky Sport, Riccardo Gentile ha commentato così la volata scudetto di Milan e Inter: “L’Inter ha un calendario più facile del Milan. Nel Milan solo Ibrahimovic e Giroud sanno cosa significa vincere, mentre i nerazzurri hanno una squadra più abituata a vincere”.


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...



Che dire, speriamo che ti venga a trovare presto SpalmMan (che spalma la.......)


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Tutta gente che prega per non perdere il posto di lavoro. 
Con noi non mangi.


Ah, se ti azzardi a salire sul carro le bacchettate sulle nocche ti diamo.
Giornalaio da strapazzo.


----------



## Prealpi (1 Maggio 2022)

Mai visto in vita mia una cosa del genere, tutti contro in modo sistematico


----------



## kipstar (1 Maggio 2022)

opionioni personali che ci possono anche stare....
quello che dico è che nessuno si aspetta....almeno io non mi aspetto che nessuno ci regali nulla. anzi.....saranno tutte partite in cui gli avversari giocheranno al massimo per farci perdere.....come è giusto che sia .... e che debba essere per tutti....in tutte le partite. 
A bergamo saltellano quando noi perdiamo....figuriamoci....
e per il sassuolo non me lo aspetto come quello di ieri che a napoli ne ha presi 6.....
la stessa fiorentina oggi giocherà per vincere.....


imho


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> opionioni personali che ci possono anche stare....
> quello che dico è che nessuno si aspetta....almeno io non mi aspetto che nessuno ci regali nulla. anzi.....saranno tutte partite in cui gli avversari giocheranno al massimo per farci perdere.....come è giusto che sia .... e che debba essere per tutti....in tutte le partite.
> A bergamo saltellano quando noi perdiamo....figuriamoci....
> e per il sassuolo non me lo aspetto come quello di ieri che a napoli ne ha presi 6.....
> ...


Tutto ovvio.
Quello che non è normale è richiamare le nostre rivali al dovere .

A meno che non sei in busta paga per l'inter. 
Perché lo scansuolo deve andare a Napoli in gita e poi contro di noi sputare sangue?
O si fa la morale a tutti o la si fa a nessuno.


----------



## The P (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Purtroppo ha ragione, abbiamo un calendario difficilissimo.

Alla luce dei risultati di ieri, Io dico che l’Inter ha il 60% e noi il 40%.
Spero ovviamente che i ragazzi mi smentiscano, questo scudetto sarebbe quasi un sogno. Contro tutto e contro tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ha ragione, abbiamo un calendario difficilissimo.
> 
> Alla luce dei risultati di ieri, Io dico che l’Inter ha il 60% e noi il 40%.
> Spero ovviamente che i ragazzi mi smentiscano, questo scudetto sarebbe quasi un sogno. Contro tutto e contro tutti.


Padovan sta tra le righe richiamando le nostre rivali a non scansarsi.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il pronostico di Giancarlo Padovan per la corsa scudetto:
> 
> "La squadra di Pioli perderà più di due punti in quattro partite. Ritengo l’Inter di gran lunga più forte e più completa del Milan.
> L'Inter è viva, con il Bologna senza l'errore di Radu il sorpasso sarebbe potuto avvenire nei minuti finali.
> ...


Stampare e appendere ben leggibile


----------



## kekkopot (1 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> opionioni personali che ci possono anche stare....
> quello che dico è che nessuno si aspetta....almeno io non mi aspetto che nessuno ci regali nulla. anzi.....saranno tutte partite in cui gli avversari giocheranno al massimo per farci perdere.....come è giusto che sia .... e che debba essere per tutti....in tutte le partite.
> *A bergamo saltellano quando noi perdiamo....figuriamoci....*
> e per il sassuolo non me lo aspetto come quello di ieri che a napoli ne ha presi 6.....
> ...


Non ho mai capito perchè i bergamosci odino più noi dei merdazzurri


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Stampare e appendere ben leggibile


Non ci sono più pareti libere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Se succede quello che speriamo tutti, sto topic dovrà rimanere in eterno nella bacheca di Milan World.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> opionioni personali che ci possono anche stare....
> quello che dico è che nessuno si aspetta....almeno io non mi aspetto che nessuno ci regali nulla. anzi.....saranno tutte partite in cui gli avversari giocheranno al massimo per farci perdere.....come è giusto che sia .... e che debba essere per tutti....in tutte le partite.
> A bergamo saltellano quando noi perdiamo....figuriamoci....
> e per il sassuolo non me lo aspetto come quello di ieri che a napoli ne ha presi 6.....
> ...


Comunque per noi è meglio che gli avversari scendano in campo per vincere, visto che contro chi fa le barricate perdendo già tempo al decimo minuto del primo tempo facciamo fatica.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lasciamoli parlare, alla fine vedremo chi riderà.
> Definisce l'Inter di gran lunga più forte e completa, ma se fosse così come mai non appena perde un paio di titolari va in sofferenza? L'11 titolare è forte (solo nel campionato italiano però), ma in panchina di certi ruoli non hanno ricambi all'altezza. Il Milan è riuscito a vincere anche in condizioni di emergenza assoluta, oltre ad aver subito parecchi torti arbitrali rispetto all'Inter.


E spesso anche con l'11 titolare ha bisogno degli aiutini........


----------



## EmmePi (1 Maggio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mai visto in vita mia una cosa del genere, tutti contro in modo sistematico


Ancora per poco....
Da venerdì prossimo (signin arabi) comincieranno a leccare il culo ai nostri dirigenti... l'oro luccica, la m3rda no!


----------



## EmmePi (1 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito perchè i bergamosci odino più noi dei merdazzurri


Stessi colori di maglia?


----------



## Baba (1 Maggio 2022)

È da ieri sera che quando entrò su MW una delle prime cose che leggo è “il Milan perderà lo scudetto” e ogni volta è un colpo allo stomaco. Cambiate il titolo per favore, il mio cuore non regge


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito perchè i bergamosci odino più noi dei merdazzurri


Noi siamo gemellati col Brescia.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Maggio 2022)

So che sarebbe di cattivo gusto....
Ma dovessimo vincere (grat-grat), magari di goleada, con la dea, sarebbe un sogno che tutta la squadra, Piollo, e perfino i dirigenti scendessero in campo davanti la panchina dell'atalanta a fare due salti....


----------



## kekkopot (1 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Stessi colori di maglia?


Quella dovrebbe essere un aggravante. Ma la risposta l'ha data @diavoloINme.


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Maggio 2022)

**tacci sua


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Maggio 2022)

Cito testualmente le sue parole di domenica 24/04/2022:

"...il Napoli si è ormai tirato fuori, però il problema non è l'Inter ma il Milan. I nerazzurri possono anche pareggiare a Bologna ma io credo assolutamente che il Milan stasera non vincerà con la Lazio."


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Maggio 2022)

Che l'inter sia più forte e più completa di noi, ammesso che lo sia, conta poco a questo punto. Conta solo quello che faremo noi sul campo e le partite rimaste sono poche. Sono settimane che un pò tutti dicono che lo scudetto è dell'inter o al massimo un affare tra Inter e Napoli. Ma noi siamo ancora lì malgrado qualche passo falso.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Cito testualmente le sue parole di domenica 24/04/2022:
> 
> "...il Napoli si è ormai tirato fuori, però il problema non è l'Inter ma il Milan. I nerazzurri possono anche pareggiare a Bologna ma io credo assolutamente che il Milan stasera non vincerà con la Lazio."


Quindi il Milan è un problema. 
Vabbè questo tifa melme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)




----------



## David Gilmour (1 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Ex direttore del giornalaccio sportivo torinese, non dimentichiamolo.


----------

